

2 ex-employees (who quit) write about Clinkle CEO - vlokshin
http://www.quora.com/Clinkle/What-is-it-like-to-work-at-Clinkle/answers/3579130

======
vlokshin
This is written by two people who quit. I personally know 2 who were praised
on Friday and fired on Sunday (that's right, Sunday. via a phone call)

